# Blade question...



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a andis regular size with a 10 blade and combs...and an wahl arco mini wiht a 39 on it. 

I am looking to get a 30 for the andis. Someone said she uses a clipper with an adjustable blade...goes from like a 10 to a 40. Or if I get individual blades for my andis I wonder what is the difference in showedge blades vs other names on the 30's and 40's. I have read here that ceramics are not as good...but the company claims they give a smoother cut and get less hot?? Anyone like the ceramics better...

Thanks for your insightful help


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I have the Wahl Moser Arco SE and it has an adjustable blade (just got it and used it for the first time today). I prefer the standard blades to this--I guess it's personal preference.

I hate the Ceramic blades with a passion. I wasted a lot of good money on them and they just don't seem to cut worth a crap. I also have a handful of Oster Cryogen and AgION, etc. that were expensive. 

My favorite blade thus far is the Geib Buttercut #5F. It really cuts and gives a great finish to the coat. I plan on buying more Geib Buttercut blades! The best thing about it? It's less expensive than the Oster, Andis and Wahl blades.  (I prefer the finishing blades to the combs too.)


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rowan said:


> My favorite blade thus far is the Geib Buttercut #5F. It really cuts and gives a great finish to the coat. I plan on buying more Geib Buttercut blades! The best thing about it? It's less expensive than the Oster, Andis and Wahl blades.  (I prefer the finishing blades to the combs too.)



Yep...I just used mine...after always using Oster or Andis Blades. Geib Buttercut....LOVELY


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*Re: show edge blades*

I would not waste your money on the showedge blades. While they are a great concept... They do not work in practical use. The teeth on the blade are much smaller/finer and get bent and damaged easily, if you drop them on the floor they are done for. Also, if there is even a thick spot, tangle, or damp/dirty spot on the coat it will bog down and not cut through or snag and make a hole. 

Buttercuts are great, they have a 22tooth cutter vs the 18 tooth cutter available on the osters, andis, etc. This provides a neater finish without the fragile-ness of the showedge. Wahl competion and ultimate competition series are also fabulous blades, that I believe also have the 22tooth cutter... They feed hair great and hold a great edge.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

*Thanks...*



Doggroomer812 said:


> I would not waste your money on the showedge blades. While they are a great concept... They do not work in practical use. The teeth on the blade are much smaller/finer and get bent and damaged easily, if you drop them on the floor they are done for. Also, if there is even a thick spot, tangle, or damp/dirty spot on the coat it will bog down and not cut through or snag and make a hole.
> 
> Buttercuts are great, they have a 22tooth cutter vs the 18 tooth cutter available on the osters, andis, etc. This provides a neater finish without the fragile-ness of the showedge. Wahl competion and ultimate competition series are also fabulous blades, that I believe also have the 22tooth cutter... They feed hair great and hold a great edge.


This seems to be the most common thing I hear among everyone here and on the groomer forum...I ordered two 30's today  Thanks!!


----------

